# Degloving Code?



## elizabeth24 (Mar 31, 2009)

Can someone please help me find a "degloving" injury code? I need this ASAP! I have looked under degloving and injury. I am not finding anything. Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 31, 2009)

*Try looking under wound, open*

Not sure what body part you're looking at ...

Try looking under Wound, open.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## elizabeth24 (Apr 2, 2009)

It is degloving of the hand.  That is the best code I have found as well.  Wound, open, hand, complicated.  I cannot believe they don't have a specific code for "degloving."  To me that is definitely more serious than a complicated wound.  Thanks!


----------



## desertsteph65 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Degloving*

I AM also stumped by degloving term. I will use the wound, open, hand, complicated code. If the gal who is proofing my coding tells me different, I will get back to you.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Degloving injury to the hand would be coded to Wound, open, hand. Only if the documentation states that there is a complication, such as delayed healing or infection and so on, would you use the complicated code.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kimmers (Apr 5, 2011)

Using coding software degloving injury to hand, unpspecified, uncomplicated: 8820.
Delayed healing/treatment/infection/retained foreign body: 8821
With tendon involvement: 8822
Be sure to code the accident codes and any procedure codes performed.


----------

